# Seattle Tranny Shops



## KNine (Mar 8, 2015)

Lost 2nd gear in my 06 friday night. Just wont go into gear on the upshift or downshift. Do any of you seattle owners have a shop recommendation? Care about good service then price.


----------



## G20 (Jul 22, 2015)

I have used Accutran Transmission, located in Burien (close to the airport). The owner of the shop has several GTOs, both early and late models. 

The owner, Gary Tisch is also the Vice President of the NW Ledgends GTO club. I think most of the club members go to him for service. 

Gary is a great guy and will tell it to you straight. I think he's been in the same location for almost 40 years. 

Here is Accutrans' website and info: AccuTran Transmission Repair - Servicing the Greater Seattle Area Since 1970

I hope this helps.


----------

